# Salary



## Marla K (Jan 9, 2012)

Can anyone tell me where to look to find out what the National rate of pay or average for certified coders w/10 years experience?   I looked under research on this website but I did not find it to helpful.  Appreciate any help I can get on this.

Thanks,

Marla


----------



## DGRAF (Jan 9, 2012)

The 2010 coders salary shows averages based on years worked, I would think it is not too far off from last year considering the state of the economy.


----------



## ajs (Jan 10, 2012)

Marla K said:


> Can anyone tell me where to look to find out what the National rate of pay or average for certified coders w/10 years experience?   I looked under research on this website but I did not find it to helpful.  Appreciate any help I can get on this.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Marla



The 2010 Salary Survey does break down to years of experience.  The average for certified coders with 10 years experience was $45,000+. Probably pretty much the same for 2011.


----------

